# Fly rod holder



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I've always had to keep the rods in 2 pieces while carrying in the boat because I really didn't want them laying on the deck under foot. The rod tubes in the gunnels are only 8' or so. Just finished this 20 min ago.
We'll see how this works after a 20 min run, keeping my fingers crossed......Not sure if the rod tips will be bouncing when line is in em and secured to rod.


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats perfect


----------

